# Zombie In A Box Finished project.



## EricTheMannn (Sep 30, 2008)

Hello everyone from hauntforum! its been a busy year for me, i finally had the time to pull out the zombie in a box prop and get some good footage of it, for everyone! Tell me what you think  :xbones:






First Thread for Zombie in a box.


----------



## bradbaum (Jul 26, 2008)

are you working it manually?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He seems a little upset


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

I like him!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Great zombie in a box, I love his head and facial expression


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

very cool do you use something to hide the mechanism ??


----------



## EricTheMannn (Sep 30, 2008)

bradbaum said:


> are you working it manually?


It runs automatically there is a trigger button on the inside to test new programs that I was pressing in the back. It will be triggered by a mat switch this year just. got to tweek the electronics


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

This prop, in the right setting, will certainly scare the pants off the TOT's when it pops out! Nice voice...I agree with Roxy, he seems a little ANGRY!!!


----------



## EricTheMannn (Sep 30, 2008)

morbid mike said:


> very cool do you use something to hide the mechanism ??


I used a bright light for filming, Its normally in dimmer lighting and fog, so it's not necessary to hide the mech, the top is usually on it, and the area around him is themed around the prop to make it a little more realistic.

Thanks for the comment Morbid!


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Nice. Especially the head shake/jerk at the apex of the movement. If he looks angry, it's probably 'cause he hasn't been fed.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

nice job I really like this prop. Is it pneumatic? Do you have a how to for it?


----------



## EricTheMannn (Sep 30, 2008)

I don't currently have a hot-to for this prop, but I can create one in due time. Yeah this is pneumatic prop, with 2 cylinders, prop-1 controller, and a cowlasious audio board.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Of course we want a tut for it.Great prop.


----------

